# Scent/find it training?



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I've noticed my GSD is really great at sniffing things out and I was wondering if I could capitalize on this as a form of fun and training. I only want her to go find toys or something of that nature and bring it to me. But I have no clue on how to go about it? Should I get some sort of scented thing or something along that line??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, You do not need a scented, just a toy or ball she likes. At first, I made Rasa, sit and stay and I put the ball within sight and let her go "find it". This actually only took 3-4 "dry runs" until she caught on to look for something and now I cannot hide anything without her finding it fast. Under cups on high shelves, behind boxes, etc ... you name it. Another thing we do is fetch, but always I throw it into high grass (4-5 feet tall) and she retrieves it but only after 3-8 minutes of searching. She goes nuts with enthusiasm. It is amazing on how fast a GSD will learn something they actually want to learn.
frank


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My dog loves to play find it in the house with her toys. It is a lot of fun watching her walk around looking for her toy after we have "hidden it in plain site" somewhere downstairs.


----------



## RamboGSD (Feb 4, 2009)

My dog is 10 weeks and I started training him to track scents, it's very easy actually. I took a liver treat and let him smell it, let him see my pull it acrossed the ground and i'd go around a corner. Then I'd pick him up over the dividing barrier and make him smell the ground and quietly say "find it". It took him a little bit to catch on but he did. I also started at the same time with a 7 month old jack russell but would switch them off and sometiems do it together. Once they tracked it down everywhere in the house I moved it outdoors. I broke off a piece crumbled it up in my hand and put it in the grass. I then rubbed my foot into it and dragged my foot acrossed the grass for about 6 feet. Then I'd set the treat down behind a bush or on a leaf and drag my foot along the same path. Next I let them outside and made them smell the start and would say "find it" if they're on track I quietly say "good boy" or "good girl". After a few shorter onces I stepped it out to about 20 feet, they found it in about 20 seconds. I'll be stepping them out further and further as they progress.


----------

